# iMacro - EXTRACT - SAVEAS



## 2.0.0.4 (22. Aug 2010)

guten Abend,
ist es möglich text aus Webseiten auszulesen bestimmten Text  der im Quelltest im bestimmten Bereich hinterlegt ist.
Ich habe eine Webseite wo ich IPs für ein Speil ausessen möchte - ist dies mit EXTRACT möglich und wie Siecht ein solcher mini script aus?  ich erhalte immer einen Fehler? könnte jemand ein Beispiel script posten.

Danke


----------



## XHelp (22. Aug 2010)

Ziemlich falsches Forum, falls ich mich nicht täusche.

iMacro sagt mir nichts. Habe mich gerade bei google belesen... kannst du da nicht javascript verwenden? Dann kannst du ja mit den JavaScript-eigenen Sachen den Quelltext so auslesen, wie du möchtest.

[EDIT]Ja, kann man wohl[/EDIT]


----------



## Beiträge (28. Sep 2012)

Wer von euch kennt sich mit IMacro aus?


----------



## XHelp (30. Sep 2012)

Sieht diese Metafrage eine echte Frage nach sich? Dann solltest du die eigentliche Frage auch direkt stellen... und sofern das nichts mit "Extract" zu tun hat, dann solltest du auch dein eigenes Thema dafür aufmachen.


----------



## Beiträge (30. Sep 2012)

Ja ich möchte aus einer Seite alle Links extrahieren die mit XY Anfangen *zb*:
Auf der Seite: http://www.java-forum.org/fuer-veri.../104837-imacro-extract-saveas.html#post944714
möchte ich:
a) entweder alle URLs extrahieren die mit "http://www.java-forum.org/members/" anfangen oder
b) wenn man es gleich gescheit machen kann alles "Daten" die zwischen "http://www.java-forum.org/members/" und ".html" liegen (also nur die Member Nummer).

Im Imacro Forum hat jemand was gepostet nur ich verstehe nix davon:

```
var returnCode, extract, positionIndex = 1;
while (true) {
    returnCode = iimPlay('CODE: TAG POS='+positionIndex+' TYPE=A ATTR=HREF:*http://www.java-forum.org/members/* EXTRACT=HREF');
    if (returnCode !== 1) {
        alert('an error occurred: ' + iimGetLastError());
        break;
    }
    extract = iimGetLastExtract();
    if (extract === '#EANF#') {
        alert('no more links');
        break;
    }
    alert('found a link at index' + positionIndex + ', Extracted HREF: ' + extract);
    positionIndex = positionIndex +1;
}
```
Er findet zwar alle URL aber
1) Wie bekomme ich die Daten in eine CSV Datei?!
2) Wie kann ich das in ein bestehendes Imacro einbauen?
Danke


----------

